# If you could live anywhere...



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

The post about the little house in Costa Rica got me to thinking. If you had nothing keeping you where you were, no jobs, commitments or family. And of course if money wasn't an issue. If you could just pack up and move anywhere you wanted... Where would you go and why?
I know a lot of members are already in their little piece of paradise but I've seen a few (NYC?!) who must wish they could get away.


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

For us it's the property we bought but haven't moved too yet. 8 months and counting down til the last kiddo is on his own and we are free of city life bell. 35 acres, on a bluff, overlooking a huge lake, no neighbors for miles, good growing land, entrance and everything we could want on the property is camo'd by trees. The only change I would make would be to make its lower Midwest seasons more temped. I despise cold but at least it's not as cold as where we are now. The second we walked onto the property, we knew it was our version of heaven on earth and snapped it up fast.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Kangaroo island


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Costa Rica, Australia, or my own Island in the Indian/Pacific Ocean... go big or go home


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Money no issue you may be able to buy Australia back from China


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Anywhere in the black mountains, disconnected and off the grid (okay maybe TV and internet while it's still available). I could never leave the United States. It's my home. The western NC/Eastern TN area is the most beautiful place I've seen in the US...and I've been to most states. A close second would be the Red Rock area of Colorado. Breath taking beauty out there...but colorado laws? Yikes.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Right where I'm at but larger piece of land. 50" of rain per year which is enough to do rain catch only for all water. Enough sunlight that can live comfortable off electrical solar. Two growing seasons that can do plenty of fruits & vegetables. With a small greenhouse can have things like bananas year round.


----------



## NoobMom (Oct 16, 2014)

I'd probably stay in the US because of friends and family. Florida and South Carolina are my favorites. Anywhere in the SE is ok with me. You would never catch me in the NE, Michigan, Ohio, Illinois or California 

If I didn't have to worry about cost and possible security issues, I would move to Spain. I loved it so much that I would def consider it.


----------



## 2000ShadowACE (Jan 14, 2014)

First choice would be the smokey mountains in east TN. Second choice would be near Green Island near the Mississippi. Both areas have sparse populations at least in some areas of the Smokies, great hunting/fishing opportunities and rich soil for growing subsistence foods.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

I guess I'm the odd duck here, simply because we're happy and content right where we are.


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

I would have to say West of me, either NE Iowa near Dubuque or on this side of the Mississippi near Galena. Beautiful country, bluffs and ridge lines, not too populated, plenty of water from the old Miss.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Eastern WA/northern ID. Snow sucks, but it does have some benefits.


----------



## Prepp(g)er (Feb 18, 2014)

Alaska, far out in the woods.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

After working so long in the desert, I think anywhere there is water.


----------



## adian (Oct 28, 2014)

Deep in the forest/mountains in Wyoming/Idaho/Montana. Yea it gets cold, but if things went sideways not many people would make the trek


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

hansonb4 said:


> I would have to say West of me, either NE Iowa near Dubuque or on this side of the Mississippi near Galena. Beautiful country, bluffs and ridge lines, not too populated, plenty of water from the old Miss.


I was raised in Iowa. Born in Burlington, lived on the outskirts of Des Moines.
Both my adult children have made business trips there and discovered that Iowa pork tenderloin sandwiches are every bit as good as I said they were.

I guess I'm saying NE Iowa is a good choice.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I like where I'm at now (SC) except I'm in the burbs. Wishing I could make a move to the boonies nearby. Money... :sad:


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Nowadays I would consider property in either south Alabama or South Georgia near the Chattahoochie River. 
Weather related disasters are minimal and the natural resources are abundant.


----------



## ohiomama (Oct 6, 2014)

We really do enjoy Ohio but we'd move a little further into the remote areas of where we are now. Abundant water sources, few natural disasters, plenty of wildlife, and foliage. But, Alaska, the Dakotas, Wyoming, or even Oregon would all be a possibility...remote but we'd still like access to medical services, internet, and (least important) television if possible. I want to be remote but not so remote that a trip to civilization would take several hours. I do like modern conveniences. I could live without them but admit I still like having them. And, with some (not terribly serious but still annoying) health problems, I'd like to have access to at least basic medical services. All in all I hate people outside my own and love peace and quiet but I am still outgoing enough that I'd like to see and talk to people on a somewhat regular basis. There are some areas southwest of where we reside now that would fit this bill perfectly and, if we had the money, we'd snatch up hundreds of acres and build our dream home/compound.

One day...

What a nice daydream...thanks for starting this thread!!!

~M


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Im seriously considering moving to Hawaii in the next month. Things aren't going too well here. 

Im trying to think of good ways to heckle mr soetoro if I see him. How about "do you speak English, good, im lost"


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

There aren't many places I'd consider in the US. Many places are vulnerable to ecological/geological disaster, especially if global warming actually does make us lose the ice caps. 400' of extra sea level will ruin anyone's day. Same for any major volcanism. So, it would be close to where I am, southeast Alaska, or northwest NC. Worldwide... I guess I'd be in the market for my own island somewhere. I'd have to research it to find something out of the way of typhoons. New Zealand is another possibility. There's room and some nice scenery and a couple of friends live there. Maybe I'd create my own country 

Ohiomama, there's lots of room near here and people don't bother you unnecessarily. There are good points to being near the Amish. But, we're southEAST of you. Take a look on the map. Farms are always going to auction around the region.


----------



## KarVer (Oct 30, 2014)

Maybe a little further north in Florida up closer to Georgia. With money not a concern. I would like about 300 acres, well fenced in. With a spring fed "pond", some woods. Cattle, chickens, goats. A home built to my specs, with a hand well an some "out buildings". An id like a safe house built to my specs on 20 acres in ceder key area.not far off the ocean. 
-Alachua county area in Florida isnt bad but I would like to have about 350 acres... to "play with as I like"


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I would go home.

20.025597, -155.655317

But home isn't there any more, it's now all tourists... so I can't ever really go home...


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I would go home.
> 
> 20.025597, -155.655317
> 
> But home isn't there any more, it's now all tourists... so I can't ever really go home...


Yeah, I sure know that feeling. Last time I went 'home' it was like nyc had moved north and taken over. Many stores changed to 'boutique' versions and nyc accents everywhere. Yuck.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I would go back to my favourite place in the whole world (lived there for 2 years and came back many times), Kamchatka 
Thickest forests, salmon fishing, hot springs, lots of different minerals and metals, teeming with wildlife, all kinds of berry picking, countless species of edible mushrooms and vegetation, pine nuts, fresh clean lakes, clean crisp air and so much natural beauty.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I really like where I'm at now. I've put a lot of blood, sweat and tears into this place. But for the sake of the conversation if I had to start over it would be in the Ozarks. Somewhere around Mena Arkansas.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

The only issue with Alaska is the cost of everything. Especially food, unless you're a hunter/forager and can spend the time to do it every week. And then there's the bear/moose situation...


----------



## ohiomama (Oct 6, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> Ohiomama, there's lots of room near here and people don't bother you unnecessarily. There are good points to being near the Amish. But, we're southEAST of you. Take a look on the map. Farms are always going to auction around the region.


We do love traveling to Amish country. One of our favorite couple spots is the Mohican Castle. We try to visit once a year, usually Memorial weekend, to decompress in nature. I can't walk much but I still love sitting out in the beauty that surrounds the Mohican area.

We enjoy the thick lushness that is a forest type area. I want a lot of tress on my property.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

anywhere.... as long as there are 0 democrats.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

mhans827 said:


> anywhere.... as long as there are 0 democrats.


Yeah, one party rule has worked so well... umm... nowhere, ever...


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Upper Michigan,on a hilltop we bought,would be nice.no neighbors.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

A mountain in NC...


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Some place far away where the hippies, ****, environmentalists, and democrats have no say or control.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

I have dreamed of living in Alaska. I want a self sustaining homestead. Ive seen and heard of it getting really bad up there around winter but idc i want too atleast give it a go. One day, One day......


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Some place far away where the hippies, ****, environmentalists, and democrats have no say or control.


So when are you launching for the moon? There is no place left on earth that has what you described. Pretty sad eh!

BTW republicans aren't much different than the democrats these days its getting hard to tell them apart.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

My uncle jake went to Alaska after he retired. He drove up there from Pennsylvania which is a little far! I guess it was on his bucket list so after he retired he went.

On a side note I believe every resident of Alaska gets a check from oil revenues. It used to be something like $10,000 a year. Another reason to move.

I have heard of kamchatka. Have you ever heard of a guy named Viktor belenko?


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

You can always tell: republicans are liberal and democrats are lost. The rest seem to be everywhere.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

James m said:


> My uncle jake went to Alaska after he retired. He drove up there from Pennsylvania which is a little far! I guess it was on his bucket list so after he retired he went.
> 
> On a side note I believe every resident of Alaska gets a check from oil revenues. It used to be something like $10,000 a year. Another reason to move.
> 
> I have heard of kamchatka. Have you ever heard of a guy named Viktor belenko?


Nope. No-one I know. Anyway there is no such check in the mail. However, there is no sales tax and no state income tax. And the state troopers look to be a rough bunch.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Yea, but that sarah Palin chick is kinda good looking don't ya think?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

And being moey wouldn't e an object, I would also purchase a few full auto firearms, atleast one belt fed. Probably a 240 & a M2.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Somewhere in the mountains in eastern TN/western NC, SE KY, western VA, maybe NE GA.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The American Virgin Islands. Nice weather, nice people. You don't need a lot of money, just a little plot of land, some banana trees, and some goats and chickens. Summertime, and the livin' is easy.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Turks & Caicos islands.


----------



## NavySEAL (Oct 16, 2014)

Exactly right where I am.....solar...wind....other....its all here and working......push comes to shove 1/
2 doz of my Team Mates will be headed this way.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Somewhere along the Northern Cascade Range (east side), Northwest Territory, Eastern or SE Alaska, Sierra Nevada's, Rocky Mountains. I like Mountains, Forests and High Desert.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

My father-in-law wants to give us his house in Lima, Peru, any country outside of the USA has strict conditions on personal gun ownership. The USA ranks #1 in gun rights worldwide. Peru has in my mind perfect renters rights, the gov says you can't kick them out for not paying. I've thought about buying a charter boat and getting a local to guide to add income, but any revenue from even renting is taxed at 30%. There's no place like home. I feel like I'll insult my father in law if I don't take the deal, but it's an albatross around my neck. If I can't defend myself, I don't want to live there. The better half, of course, wants to go for it. Would sound cool to say you own property in Peru, that and a buck will get you a coffee.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Well, it has a low cost of living and treats foreign property owners well. The 30% doesn't seem so bad when you consider that we pay much more than that at home. Depending on location, the climate is good...Down there, the coffee is more like 10 cents.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Well since I started it I guess I will add my 2 cents. I love the Carolinas. I'd stay here. I'd love to have some acreage in the mountains and be as off the grid and self sufficient as possible. Completely secluded in the woods with maybe a nice river running through my land for fishing. Some good fertile soil for my garden. And some land for my chickens and goats. And a horse or two. A cabin, shed, root cellar. Maybe a windmill! Ah dreams...


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I love the climate, no need for A/C or heat. I've been there, what a bottle of soda cost in the US, the same there. Only they make make far less than in the US. I get where you're coming from, but, if I cannot defend myself, all deals are off. You hear horror stories of mexican jails, Ha,Ha, the jail in Castro Castro in Peru according to my wife is a living hell. She was born and raised in Lima, Peru. I guess I should add, the only way she remembered the jail was the van der sloot thing. All Peruvians live in fear of being sent there!!


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Smokin04 said:


> Anywhere in the black mountains, disconnected and off the grid (okay maybe TV and internet while it's still available). I could never leave the United States. It's my home. The western NC/Eastern TN area is the most beautiful place I've seen in the US...and I've been to most states. A close second would be the Red Rock area of Colorado. Breath taking beauty out there...but colorado laws? Yikes.


I'm with ya! I have been out west and up into New England and even a trip thru the Alps beautiful all but there is something about E TN/W NC I like best!


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

Florida in the winter, Alaska in the summer. My wife and I dream of a nice summer home on a tiny 1000 acre lot in Alaska.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Actually, I'd head for Jamaica in winter. There's this place I know on the north shore...


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

I would pick Camden, Maine. Schooner Bay -- fantastic


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

About 13 months ago I traveled to Ireland with my wife; it was her third trip there my first. We went to Killarney Ireland and I found some areas outside that little community I'd love to live. The only reasons I do not pick up and move there today are quite simply two great danes that would need to be quarantened 6 months (and at 8 and 6 years old that's a life sentence) plus my gun collection would be hard to get in.



Kahlan said:


> The post about the little house in Costa Rica got me to thinking. If you had nothing keeping you where you were, no jobs, commitments or family. And of course if money wasn't an issue. If you could just pack up and move anywhere you wanted... Where would you go and why?
> I know a lot of members are already in their little piece of paradise but I've seen a few (NYC?!) who must wish they could get away.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I think my fiance died or something. Last I heard she was in ICU but I call and they say shes not there. So I figure ill call the hospital where they take them if it gets worse shes not there either. Im sick to my stomach. I really am. Im looking at obituaries in the paper. 

If she's dead theres no keeping me here. I even got a call from a contract company to work for a fortune 500. But the flights on expedia look better.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

James m said:


> I think my fiance died or something. Last I heard she was in ICU but I call and they say shes not there. So I figure ill call the hospital where they take them if it gets worse shes not there either. Im sick to my stomach. I really am. Im looking at obituaries in the paper.
> 
> If she's dead theres no keeping me here. I even got a call from a contract company to work for a fortune 500. But the flights on expedia look better.


Dude...what? Are you kidding...or scared? I'm confused by your words...


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Smokin04 said:


> Dude...what? Are you kidding...or scared? I'm confused by your words...


Plus 1


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Sadly its true. I called the front desk at the hospital. She's not here. They transfer me to the icu and I ask for her and shes not there either. Hippa is a wonderful law isn't it. Im going to be seriously sick.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Man not cool not at all. What can I do


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I want to go down to the hospital and, well leave it to the imagination. But its terrible that they won't give any information about my soul mate.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

im a smokey mountain fan... Legacy of tjhe celtic clans


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I was a diver in the Navy. My dream place to run away to has white sand, tropical breezes, and crystal clear water full of fish.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Switzerland. Everyone has a full auto rifle.


James, hope your lady is OK.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

If I could just pack up and go wherever I wanted, I wouldn't need to because I am already there.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Anywhere out of Hellifornia!!! Alaska maybe


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

James m said:


> I want to go down to the hospital and, well leave it to the imagination. But its terrible that they won't give any information about my soul mate.


Call immediate family, place of employment, and last known persons with contact. Find her dude.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I called her best friend tonight both on the cell and the regular phone. No answer left a message. Talked to a guy from church we used to attend. He wasn't much help. She called the first day she was in but the best friend confirmed there were no visitors allowed?

Just called icu again and they say they don't have that patient.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Sounds shady


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

James m said:


> I called her best friend tonight both on the cell and the regular phone. No answer left a message. Talked to a guy from church we used to attend. He wasn't much help. She called the first day she was in but the best friend confirmed there were no visitors allowed?
> 
> Just called icu again and they say they don't have that patient.


You guys arguing or anything lately? Sorry if that stings...but dude, I don't know your situation and I've seen women leave on the down low.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

James m said:


> Sadly its true. I called the front desk at the hospital. She's not here. They transfer me to the icu and I ask for her and shes not there either. Hippa is a wonderful law isn't it. Im going to be seriously sick.


Figure out which of her relatives is her medical power of attorney. Talk to them. They can tell you - if they want to. Her relatives are going to be the only ones who will tell you anything. If she (or the MPOA) has requested her to be listed as "confidential," the hospital will deny any knowledge of her presence except for those designated by the MPOA to receive information. You could show up at the hospital and they would still deny that she is there. Yes, HIPPA is a pain, but it's the law. Best wishes to you.


----------



## Dinah (Sep 22, 2014)

It needs a nice clear river ... no rattlesnakes or copperheads..***shivers***

Lots of water and a long growing season. I miss central Texas but I have seen a nice river in Missouri.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I like where I live (Tucson, AZ) for a little bit different reason - a lot of people WON'T want to live here after SHTF. Sure, a lot of people come here in the winter, but when it is 110 in the summer and no water to be found, people are going to die or move on. You either learn to live here or you don't. It is an unforgiving climate without air conditioning in the summer, and certainly without water. But.... for those of us who have learned (or are learning) to adapt, it could be a safe haven. The snakes, cactus, gila monsters, centipedes, and scorpions are welcome if they keep the two legged variety away!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Hopefully this spring we will get our house sold and move to AZ. We have six and a half acres near Sunsites to build on. I keep telling my arthritic joints - just one more winter.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Santorini Greece. I visited long ago but it is the most beautiful place I have ever seen.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Ragnarök said:


> Santorini Greece. I visited long ago but it is the most beautiful place I have ever seen.


Did you ride the donkeys to the top or take the gondola?


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I walked up the stairs. I was 17 at the time and my parents packed the luggage on the donkeys. very charming idea on the locals part. ingenious exploitation of tourists ^^


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> Hopefully this spring we will get our house sold and move to AZ. We have six and a half acres near Sunsites to build on. I keep telling my arthritic joints - just one more winter.


Very nice area, good elevation and perfect weather. You'll love it. Let me know when you get there.


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

Any place where i won't see another human for at-least a month. India's got 1.3 billion people and i swear, i have went in most areas in India, and there isn't a 5 km (3.5 mile) place anywhere where i can't find a single human or settlement. I've become sick of population and humans, nauseatic you can say..
A self sustainable lifestyle with garden, small farms, a small river, goats, Indian cows, sheep, chickens (my Brother is a meat-eater) at-least 100 acre area..somewhere in temperate or polar area, snow-covered mountains etc..
But no humans, unless i want to contact them..absolutely no humans..


----------

